# dirtbagging oregon resorts



## vtpackraft (Mar 18, 2011)

Which resorts can I skin up near in Oregon. Details?


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

If your skinning why the hell would it be up a resort?


----------



## vtpackraft (Mar 18, 2011)

*resorts is where the gnar is*

There are a variety of factors that lead people to do such a thing. Perhaps you are just too gnarly.


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

vtpackraft said:


> There are a variety of factors that lead people to do such a thing. Perhaps you are just too gnarly.


Maybe your title on your post led some astray...


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

vtpackraft said:


> Which resorts can I skin up near in Oregon. Details?


Heather canyon. Call Mt hood Meadows first,it may be to unstable


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

If your looking for nice safe places to practice skinning and skiing down then the best you are going to find is Timberline. You can park in the climbers lot and skin up the east side of the ski area as far up as you want to go. I would consider this the safest run around since you are basically on the resort and there are typically a dozen or so guys doing laps.

Another option is going up Tom, Dick and Harry (Ski Bowl calls the area the Outback) to the West of Ski Bowl. Park in the Ski Bowl parking lot then walk down HWY 26 a few hundred yards to the trailhead. There are typically lots of skin and snowshoe tracks to follow. You can consult the run that are open at Ski Bowl to determine if they feel it is safe to ski.

If you are just looking to poach lines then the dirtbag thing to do is park in Government Camp and hitchhike to Timberline then ski down to Government Camp.


----------



## vtpackraft (Mar 18, 2011)

*cool*

I went over Tilly Jane and that was cool. Thanks for the info.


----------

